# Einstecktiefe Sattelstütze Spider FRO



## craysor (20. September 2011)

hallo nochmal,
nachdem die sache mit dem steuersatz geklärt ist und das rad steht, stellt sich die frage nach der einstecktiefe der stütze. auf was sollte ich achten? faustformel unterkante-oberrohr, minimal angabe auf der stütze oder was anderes? der abstand zur unterkante des oberrohrs ist halt ziemlich lang, sodass ich eine entsprechend lange stütze bräuchte. danke!


----------



## craysor (27. September 2011)

im sitzrohr ist hinten ein kleines loch welches die mindesteinstecktiefe markiert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

